# Navarre Beach Causway (Intercoastal)



## kennyj23 (Nov 5, 2011)

*Headed out to Navarre Intercoastal at about 4:45p.m. Arrived at my first spot by the BBQ resturaunt by the picknic tables. Threw a pomp jig and a whole cigar minow out for about 20 minutes, real windy and didn't get any bites. So I decided i'd go to Navarre Beach Fishing Pier and get some frozen Shrimp. On my way back I decided to stop on the beach side of the navarre bridge and went down to the seawall and threw out both my rod and reels (one with a shrimp), (Second with a whole Cigar Minnow). No bites for about 20 minutes. The couples fishing the bridge down from me left right when the sun went down but i was determined to catch something, So I left my baits out for about 45 minutes and reeled in to check, whatever it was took half my cigar and my shrimp also. S**o i threw out the cigar again and put a new fresh shrimp on the other rod. I thought heck, I mine as well just hold the shrimp one in my hand since its more likely to get a bite first. so I did. As soon as i casted, hit the water, and tightened my line up, BAM!!! the fish swallowed it and the DRAG WENT CRAZY! ran for almost 15 mins, then finally I had to man handle him in with my drag because all i had was 10 LB TEST! Finally after 30 mins of fighting this monster in the current i finally got a glimps of him hitting the surface right infront of me and it was a BIG FAT BLACK DRUM! He tired out quick, so I walked him down the seawall and got him on some rocks, jumped down and grabbed him! 26 inches! very fat but didnt measure around the body just the length. Pulled up my handy dandy IPhone and searched the FWC's website and found that its (5 per day per person with one being over 27 inches). so I was very happy and threw him in the 5 gallon bucket and halled home even tho he was hanging half way out the bucket LOL. took a pic of him upside down in the bucket. Stupid me forgot to take a pic of him on the cutting board!*


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, if you don't try, you can't catch them. nice fish.

Kevin


----------

